#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Новости Московской общины Тхеравады

## Raudex

С разрешения Господина *Rupasiri Perera* здесь будут публиковаться новости *Сингальской Тхеравадинской общины*.
Надеюсь это будет происходить регулярно. :Embarrassment: 
Сайт московской общины.

----------

AlekseyE (27.05.2009), Alert (20.06.2009), Bob (21.09.2009), DraviG (31.10.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (26.05.2009), Morris Allan (29.05.2009), Pema Sonam (26.05.2009), Tiop (27.05.2009), Upornikov Vasily (17.05.2011), Zom (26.05.2009), Аминадав (27.05.2009), Калачандра (05.06.2009), Кумо (27.05.2009), Нагфа (14.01.2010), Ната (20.11.2011), Нимериан (11.05.2011), Читтадхаммо (26.05.2009)

----------


## Raudex

Сообщение о событиях в июне:




> *Празднование Poson Poya в Москве*
> 
> День полнолуния месяца Jeṭṭha (~июнь) (по-сингальски «Poson») - важный праздник для буддистов Шри-Ланки. В этот день Древнее королевство острова Цейлон приняло Буддизм, который с тех пор начал играть видную роль в развитии страны. Цейлон принял Буддизм благодаря императору Ашоке, который послал делегации буддистских монахов в различные страны. Арахант Махинда (Mahinda Thera), сын Ашоки, возглавлял делегацию на остров Цейлон, и Цейлонский король Деванампиятисса (Devānaṃpiyatissa) услышал впервые Дхамму именно от него. В последствии король, придворные и обычные люди приняли Буддизм. С тех пор Острове Цейлон является одним из центров продвижения Буддизма в другие страны.
> Празднованием этого события с буддистами из разных стран мы хотели бы сделать вклад в развитие Буддизма в России. С этой целью планируются несколько мероприятий которые пройдут в Москве ~ с 4 по 12 июня.

----------

AlekseyE (27.05.2009), Ersh (27.05.2009), Morris Allan (29.05.2009), Zom (26.05.2009), Винд (23.05.2011), Калачандра (05.06.2009), Читтадхаммо (26.05.2009)

----------


## Raudex

Будут проведены мероприятия 6-7 июня, в центре "*Открытый МИР*"
Приглашаются все желающие.

*6 июня* 
*18:00-19:30* Наставления по медитации
(проводит Досточтимый Pathakada Sumanatissa Thero (Шри-Ланка))
*20:30-21:30* Проповедь
(проводит Досточтимый Wijayarajapura Seelawansa Thero (Австрия))

*7 июня* ретрит в честь Poson Poya
*9:00-17:00*
Примерная программа:
- Принятие Прибежища и 8 обетов 
- Чтение Палийских Станц и Благословительных Сутт
- Наставления по медитации
- Медитация (обычно около получаса)
- Чаепитие
- Лекция на тему Упосатхи
- Дана (обед)
- Благодарственная проповедь после Даны
- Обсуждение Дхаммы
- Снятие 8 обетов, принятие 5, благославление
Требования (не строго, но весьма желательно): пища для Даны, белая одежда удобная для сидения.
Окончание ~в 16-17 часов

Приходить и уходить можно в любое время, но лучше это делать во время перерывов, которые устраиваются периодически

8-12 планируется визит в Санкт-Петербург

----------

AlekseyE (27.05.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (31.05.2009), Morris Allan (29.05.2009), Pema Sonam (28.05.2009), Zom (26.05.2009), Калачандра (25.05.2011), Слава (05.06.2009), Читтадхаммо (29.05.2009)

----------


## Raudex

*31 мая* в Центре Ламы Цонкапы на Мытной в *18:30* будет проведена Церемония подношения светильников Padīpa pūjā (по-сингальски «Pahan pūjā»).

Программа:
18.30 - 18.45 Принятие прибежищ и 5 обетов (проводит Досточтимый Rukwane Gnanasiha Thero)   
18.45 - 19.15 Вводная лекция (проводит Досточтимый Sevanagala Jinorasa Thero)
19.15 - 20.30 Подношение светильников, Чтение Палийских Станц и Благословительных Сутт

----------

AlekseyE (29.05.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (31.05.2009), Morris Allan (29.05.2009), Pema Sonam (26.05.2009), Читтадхаммо (28.05.2009)

----------


## Ануруддха

Дост.Ратанасара Махатхера сейчас в Шри-Ланке, но 1 июня должен приехать в Россию.

----------

AlekseyE (29.05.2009), Zom (29.05.2009), Калачандра (27.10.2009)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Привет Модератор! Если это не относится к этой теме, то переставте.
> 
> Вопрос почему перед Именем Ратанасары стоит Дост. Может что-то изменилось? В середине девяностых это было Его Преподобие Преподобный Паллеканде Ратанасара Маха Тхеро. Почему сейчас Дост. это же ниже рангом?


Его официальный статус Ven. Dr. Pallekande Rathanasara Maha Thero.

----------

AlekseyE (05.06.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (05.06.2009), Читтадхаммо (05.06.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

*Встреча в "Открытом Мире" 06.06.09*






Собрались



Начало



Практические занятия: проникновение в природу объекта.



Практические занятия: медитация о счастье отцовства.

----------

AlekseyE (07.06.2009), Neroli (08.06.2009), Pema Sonam (07.06.2009), Raudex (07.06.2009), Zom (07.06.2009), Александр С (11.06.2009), Джигме (09.07.2009), Илия (08.06.2009), Калачандра (15.01.2010), Кумо (11.06.2009), Читтадхаммо (07.06.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

*Встреча в "Открытом Мире" 07.06.09*


Монахи слева-направо: достопочтенный Дхаммавиджая Тхеро (Берлин), достопочтенны Севанагала Джинораса и достопочтенны Ракване Гнянасихе. Слева в белом - многоуважаемый Рупасири Перера, постоянный переводчик, организатор и на редкость замечательный человек.



Перерыв



Подготовка к обеду или "Если б я был султан.."




Огромное спасибо всей сингальской общине за тепло и заботу. Отдельное спасибо Раудексу (за непревзойденную даже среди сингал кухню).

Должен сказать, что порой встречи бывают не просто интересными, а необыкновенно интересными и знаменательными. Терпение самых стойких участников было вознаграздено превосходной и редкой по своей искренности речью досточтимого Дхаммавиджая Тхеро. Уверен, что такие встречи задают направление не только этой одной, но всех жизней.

----------

AlekseyE (08.06.2009), Alert (20.06.2009), Alexeiy (08.06.2009), Neroli (08.06.2009), Pema Sonam (08.06.2009), Raudex (08.06.2009), Zom (08.06.2009), Калачандра (27.10.2009), Михаил Макушев (10.06.2009), Слава (08.06.2009), Читтадхаммо (08.06.2009)

----------


## Ануруддха

Дальнейшая программа:

11 июня - Отъезд из С. Петербурга
12 июня - Чтение Пирит сутр до утра в посольстве Шри-Ланка в Москве  20.00-6.00
13 июня - Завтрак в посольстве

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Друзья. Встреча монахов прошла сказочно. Фотоматериала очень много. Могу выкладывать его сюда по мере обработки (количество фотографий более 100-150), но могу и отдельным альбомом на яндекс. Сдешние форумные фотоальбомы бракую безоговорочно по причине жуткого сжатия качества материала. Всем, кто не смог присутствовать, желаю, чтобы и на их улице будет такой праздник.

----------

AlekseyE (14.06.2009), Lyykfi (15.06.2009), Pema Sonam (14.06.2009), Raudex (15.06.2009), Zom (14.06.2009), Джигме (09.07.2009), Калачандра (25.05.2011), Михаил Макушев (14.06.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Прошу прощение за существенную задержку материала. Были уважительные причины. Желаю всем приятного просмотра.

----------

AlekseyE (18.06.2009), Lyykfi (18.06.2009), Pema Sonam (26.06.2009), Raudex (18.06.2009), Zom (20.06.2009), Алексей Е (26.10.2010), Ануруддха (18.06.2009), Калачандра (27.10.2009), Слава (18.06.2009), Читтадхаммо (06.07.2009)

----------


## Raudex

*28 июня* плановый ретрит-упосатха в центре ламы Цонкапы на ул.Мытная

начало ~9:00

Программа (обычная):
- Принятие Прибежища и 8 обетов на время мероприятия
- Чтение Палийских Станc и Благословительных Сутт
- Наставления по медитации
- Медитация (обычно около получаса)
- Чаепитие
- Лекция на тему Упосатхи
- Дана (обед)
- Благодарственная проповедь после Даны
- Обсуждение Дхаммы
- Снятие 8 обетов, принятие 5, благославление
Требования (не строго, но весьма желательно): пища для Даны, белая одежда удобная для сидения.
Окончание ~в 16-17 часов

Возможно ещё будет в Москве Досточтимый Pathakada Sumanatissa Thero

----------

Alert (20.06.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (20.06.2009), Lyykfi (20.06.2009), Moskid (26.06.2009), Pema Sonam (26.06.2009), Zom (20.06.2009), Слава (20.06.2009)

----------


## Топпер

12 июня, по иннициативе главы сингальской диаспоры г.Москвы господина Рупасири Перера и Посольства Демократической Социалистической Республики Шри-Ланка, впервые в истории России, была проведена всенощная служба чтения Паритта сутт, посвящённая окончанию войны в Шри-Ланке, длившейся более 25 лет и очердной годовщине принятия Ланкой Дхаммы в качестве основной религии. 
Для проведения всенощной были приглашены тхеравадинские монахи из Шри-Ланки, Германии, Великобритании, Швейцарии, а так же из нашей Буддавихары, которые провели церемонию в здании посольства Шри-Ланки
С фотоотчётом о проведённом мероприятии вы можете познакомиться пройдя по ссылке. Отдельная благодарность Ивану Перцеву за предоставленные фотографии.

----------

AlekseyE (22.06.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (25.06.2009), Raudex (21.06.2009), Sergei (23.06.2009), Ануруддха (24.06.2009), Михаил Макушев (21.06.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Небольшой фотоотчет с сегодняшней встречи в центре Ламы Цонкапы с досточтимыми Патхакаде Суманатиссе Тхерой и Джинораса Тхерой. Автор приносит свои извенения за скудность материала. Подхода придерживается деликатного, какой сам бы хотел.


Метта? )






Вот на таких наших хлопцах и держится Дхамма. Ланкийцы отдыхают ) А у наших ни в одном глазу. Словом, аppamadena sampadetha (!)



Во время лекции у Раудекса открылся Глаз Дхаммы. Вон он слева довольный сидит )






Раудексу про бхикшуни, по-моему ) Ответ конкретный был дан.



Раудекс благодарит за ответ про бхикшуни  :Smilie: 




Всем присутствовавших спасибо за теплую компанию. Отдельное спасибо Раудексу, не перестающему поражать виртуозным приготовлением кулинарных изысков (не хуже ланкийских, всем советую спросить рецепт).

----------

AlekseyE (29.06.2009), Alert (30.06.2009), Lyykfi (29.06.2009), Moskid (29.06.2009), Pema Sonam (29.06.2009), Raudex (29.06.2009), Zom (29.06.2009), Кхантибало (12.07.2009), Михаил Макушев (30.06.2009), Читтадхаммо (06.07.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Кстати, монах под конец встречи рассказал интересную историю. В Шри Ланке одной женщине стал являться во сне ее умерший отец. Он сказал ей, что каждый день будет давать деньги и просил никому не говорить, откуда они. Каждый день, просыпаясь, женщина находила 100 рупий под подушкой - не малые деньги. Спустя какое-то время ее муж начал подозревать ее в связи с тем, что она перестала просить у него денег и не нуждается в них. Они рассорились и женщина в конце концов призналась ему, откуда эти деньги. Тогда отец во сне стал являться к ней с расскаленным металлическим прутом и бить ее, оставляя ожеги на предплечье. Ожоги, правда, оставались на руке настоящие. Семья была христианская. Они звали разных заклинателей к себе, но никто не мог прогнать  духа ее отца. Зато смог один бхикшу. Ее отец перестал приходить к ней и щенщина в благодарность отдала своего сына в буддийский монастырь монахом. Когда его постригали, в этот момент как раз присутствовал достопочтенный Патхакаде Суманатиссе Тхеро и он во всех подробностях слышал этот рассказ. Позже дух снова стал являться той женщине. Вот такая ланкийская история.

----------

Alert (30.06.2009), Бо (30.06.2009), Михаил Макушев (30.06.2009)

----------


## Raudex

С разрешения общины московского корейского центра "Дальма-Са", мы наконец решились проводить нашу церемонию в стиле тайской Тхеравады *регулярно*.
Решено, что это будет происходить по *субботам в 10:30* перед корейской церемонией. 

Приглашаем всех желающих кому это интересно.
Очень надеюсь, что почин не загнётся!

----------

Bagira (16.08.2009), Bob (21.08.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (14.08.2009), Ho Shim (18.08.2009), Lyykfi (14.08.2009), Noor (26.04.2010), Zom (13.08.2009), Вятко (16.08.2009), Кумо (15.08.2009), Кхантибало (13.08.2009), Михаил Макушев (17.08.2009), Ната (27.05.2010), Читтадхаммо (16.08.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Наконец-то дошли руки до записей чантинга монахов в посольстве Шри Ланки в Москве от 12.07.09. Запись делалась на телефон, потому прошу простить за неважное качество и за значительную задержку. Обработку или редакцию записи не проходили. Первые две или три записи были сделаны до чантинга в посольстве (еще при утренней дане). Приятного прошлушивания.

----------

Raudex (14.08.2009), Кумо (14.08.2009), Читтадхаммо (14.08.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Молодцы. Так держать.
И, отдельное спасибо общине Дальмасы.

----------

Raudex (16.08.2009)

----------


## Bagira

Сорадуюсь радости  практикующих ,желаю процветания и устранения препятствий ......

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (19.08.2009), Pema Sonam (16.08.2009), Raudex (16.08.2009), Читтадхаммо (16.08.2009)

----------


## Raudex

Спасибо за пожелания, ещё б и участников по-больше, но, думаю, надо просто стараться не нарушать регулярность, а "кворум" сам приложится  :Smilie:

----------


## Кхантибало

Плановый ритрит-упосатха состоится в химкинском центре 23 июня 2013 года (воскресенье). Приглашаются все желающие.

В буддийском центре на басманной в этот день (23 июня) наших мероприятий не будет!

Сбор участников 9:00-9:30
Начало в 9:30
Окончание в 16:30

Адрес центра: Химки, ул.8 Mарта, Дом 9, кв. 107, эт. 17 (см. на карте)
Проезд от ст.метро Речной вокзал на маршрутке 342
или на электричке ленинградского направления до станции Химки, далее пешком примерно 15-20 минут.

Телефон для связи в день ритрита: +7 915 3411558

Общую информацию о мероприятии, типовую программу, правила проведения см. здесь.
Запланировано участие буддийских монахов - дост. Анурудхи и дост. Ньянасихи.

----------

Epihod (22.06.2013), Алексей Е (22.06.2013), Велеслав (22.06.2013), Маркион (22.06.2013), Топпер- (22.06.2013)

----------


## Кхантибало

В связи с продолжающимся ремонтом в буддийском центре тайская церемония 30 июня 2013 года не состоится.

----------

Топпер- (01.07.2013)

----------


## Кхантибало

В связи с тем, что сроки окончания ремонта в буддийском центре точно не определены, мы пока приостанавливаем регулярные общедоступные мероприятия. Они будут возобновлены по окончании ремонта - об этом будет сообщено дополнительно.
Пока будем собираться в частном порядке на квартирах.

----------

Велеслав (06.07.2013), Винд (07.07.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (06.07.2013), Топпер- (06.07.2013)

----------


## Кхантибало

В связи с завершением ремонта в буддийском центре Московская община буддистов Тхеравады возобновляет еженедельные занятия.

Как и ранее, мероприятия будут проводиться по воскресеньям с 11:30 до 15:30. Сбор участников с 11:00 до 11:30. Первое после ремонта занятие планируется 4 августа 2013 г.

Мы выражаем большую признательность общине Дрикунг Кагью за организацию и финансирование ремонта.

Все желающие могут принять посильное финансовое участие в компенсации затрат на ремонт. Сбор средств проводится в ящик для пожертвований в помещении буддийского центра.

----------

Eugeny (29.07.2013), Zeven (01.08.2013), Велеслав (30.07.2013), Винд (29.07.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (29.07.2013), Топпер- (01.08.2013)

----------


## Калачандра

...

----------


## Eugeny

Жаль что организаторы Московской общины забросили группу Вконтакте, и передали её нам немосквичам. Да и сайт честно говоря можно было бы лучше оформить, как на сайте theravada.ru раздел контакты например, и указать в контактах время проведения занятий, и место проведений. Кнопка связаться с нами вообще незаметна.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Мы выражаем большую признательность общине Дрикунг Кагью за организацию и финансирование ремонта.


Привет!
Извините, что вклиниваюсь. Мне интересно. Кагью это же тибетское направление, то есть Махаяна-Ваджраяна.
Оказывают ли Вам помощь тхеравадинские организации?

----------


## Топпер

> Привет!
> Извините, что вклиниваюсь. Мне интересно. Кагью это же тибетское направление, то есть Махаяна-Ваджраяна.


Да, тибетское. А в чем проблема?



> Оказывают ли Вам помощь тхеравадинские организации?


Московскя община существует опираясь на собственные силы и средства

----------

Ашвария (06.08.2013), Дмитрон (06.08.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Да, тибетское. А в чем проблема?


Нет проблем. Я раньше думал, что направления не сотрудничают. 




> Московскя община существует опираясь на собственные силы и средства


Понятно.

----------


## Топпер

> Нет проблем. Я раньше думал, что направления не сотрудничают.


Это некоторые товарищи, на основании того, что наши тхеравадины отстаивают чистоту традиций, домысливают за самих тхеравадинов, что они чуть ли не джихад другим направлениям объявляют.  На деле же все в пределах нормы. Все со всеми нормально общаются и по мере сил даже помогают друг другу.

----------

Joy (10.08.2013), Алексей Каверин (06.08.2013), Велеслав (07.08.2013), Винд (06.08.2013), Дмитрон (06.08.2013), Паня (08.09.2013), Сергей Ч (08.08.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Это некоторые товарищи, на основании того, что наши тхеравадины отстаивают чистоту традиций, домысливают за самих тхеравадинов, что они чуть ли не джихад другим направлениям объявляют.  На деле же все в пределах нормы. Все со всеми нормально общаются и по мере сил даже помогают друг другу.


Это хорошо. Экстремизм и буддизм несовместимы.

----------

Алексей Каверин (06.08.2013), Велеслав (07.08.2013), Топпер- (06.08.2013)

----------


## Кхантибало

> Жаль что организаторы Московской общины забросили группу Вконтакте, и передали её нам немосквичам.


Я не знаю ни про какую группу... Нет у нас никакой группы и не было никогда.




> Да и сайт честно говоря можно было бы лучше оформить, как на сайте theravada.ru раздел контакты например, и указать в контактах время проведения занятий, и место проведений. Кнопка связаться с нами вообще незаметна.


Дело в том, что на сайте размещена информация двух общин - нашей и ланкийской. Мероприятий несколько, у них разное расписание и разное место проведения. Кроме того, мы не являемся официально зарегистрированной религиозной организацией, даже религиозной группой (в отличие от той же общины Дрикунг Кагью)...
В главном меню есть ссылка "мероприятия" и в информации о каждом мероприятии написано где и когда оно проводится.

Через раздел "связаться  с нами" сейчас приходит всё больше сообщений, что показывает достаточную заметность.

----------

Велеслав (07.08.2013), Топпер- (06.08.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

> Я не знаю ни про какую группу... Нет у нас никакой группы и не было никогда.
> 
> 
> Дело в том, что на сайте размещена информация двух общин - нашей и ланкийской. Мероприятий несколько, у них разное расписание и разное место проведения. Кроме того, мы не являемся официально зарегистрированной религиозной организацией, даже религиозной группой (в отличие от той же общины Дрикунг Кагью)...
> В главном меню есть ссылка "мероприятия" и в информации о каждом мероприятии написано где и когда оно проводится.
> 
> Через раздел "связаться  с нами" сейчас приходит всё больше сообщений, что показывает достаточную заметность.


http://vk.com/club38411900

----------


## Кхантибало

> http://vk.com/club38411900


*
Эта группа создана без согласования с нашей общиной и не имеет к ней никакого отношения. 
Официальная информация общины представлена только здесь и на сайте http://www.theravada.su
*

----------

Kit (07.08.2013), Алексей Каверин (07.08.2013), Ашвария (07.08.2013), Велеслав (07.08.2013), Топпер- (07.08.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

> *
> Эта группа создана без согласования с нашей общиной и не имеет к ней никакого отношения. 
> Официальная информация общины представлена только здесь и на сайте http://www.theravada.su
> *


Может вместо того, что бы постить такие новости http://www.theravada.su/node/441 заадминитесь в группу? Да и вообще мы ваш центр Московский Тхеравады пытаемся раскрутить, а вы вместо благодарности вот так вот. А передал нам эту группу вроде кто то всё же из вашего центра.

----------

Топпер- (09.08.2013)

----------


## Кхантибало

> Может вместо того, что бы постить такие новости http://www.theravada.su/node/441 заадминитесь в группу? Да и вообще мы ваш центр Московский Тхеравады пытаемся раскрутить, а вы вместо благодарности вот так вот. А передал нам эту группу вроде кто то всё же из вашего центра.


Все попытки раскрутить должны быть заранее согласованы с нами, ну или хотя бы нас уведомить.

Мне сообщили, что группу создала некая девушка, посетившая в прошлом году несколько наших занятий и больше не посещающая нас. К активу общины она точно не относится.

У меня нет времени админить какие-либо группы в социальных сетях. Если кто-то из актива нашей общины желает - пусть он заадминится в эту группу и сообщит мне.
Пока этого не произошло, просьба опубликовать инфо, что в настоящее время среди администрации группы члены московской общины отсутствуют и связаться с ними по всем вопросам можно только через сайт theravada.su

----------

Мира Смирнова (10.08.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

> Все попытки раскрутить должны быть заранее согласованы с нами, ну или хотя бы нас уведомить.
> 
> Мне сообщили, что группу создала некая девушка, посетившая в прошлом году несколько наших занятий и больше не посещающая нас. К активу общины она точно не относится.
> 
> У меня нет времени админить какие-либо группы в социальных сетях. Если кто-то из актива нашей общины желает - пусть он заадминится в эту группу и сообщит мне.
> Пока этого не произошло, просьба опубликовать инфо, что в настоящее время среди администрации группы члены московской общины отсутствуют и связаться с ними по всем вопросам можно только через сайт theravada.su


Добавил в описание группы, так же взаимно прошу вас порасспрашивать актив группы о администрировании её.

----------

Кхантибало (10.08.2013), Мира Смирнова (10.08.2013), Топпер- (09.08.2013)

----------


## Мингалаба

8 сентября церемонию в центре Римэ проведёт достопочтенный Ратанасара Махатхера.

----------

Eugeny (08.09.2013), Ittosai (08.09.2013), Zom (07.09.2013), Велеслав (07.09.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (09.09.2013)

----------


## Кхантибало

Плановый ритрит-упосатха состоится в центре на Басманной 29 сентября 2013 года (воскресенье). Приглашаются все желающие.

Место проведения: 1-ый Басманный переулок, дом 5/20, стр.1, 3-ий этаж, кв 133, код на калитке 2456, код на подъезде 133 (наберите и ждите пока зазвонит).
Проезд до ст.метро Комсомольская или Красные ворота, далее пешком (см. схему проезда ). 

Сбор участников 9:00-9:30
Начало в 9:30
Окончание в 15:30 

Телефон для связи в день ритрита: +7 915 3411558  

Общую информацию о мероприятии, типовую программу, правила проведения см. здесь.

----------

Велеслав (28.09.2013), Мингалаба (25.09.2013)

----------


## Кхантибало

Аудио трансляция ритрита *(закончилась)*

----------

Pyro (29.09.2013), Ануруддха (29.09.2013)

----------


## Ануруддха

Перенесено со старого форума:




> Плановый ритрит-упосатха состоится в центре на Басманной 20 октября 2013 года (воскресенье). Приглашаются все желающие.
> 
> Место проведения: 1-ый Басманный переулок, дом 5/20, стр.1, 3-ий этаж, кв 133, код на калитке 2456, код на подъезде 133 (наберите и ждите пока зазвонит).
> Проезд до ст.метро Комсомольская или Красные ворота, далее пешком (см. схему проезда ). 
> 
> Сбор участников 9:00-9:30
> Начало в 9:30
> Окончание в 15:30 (может и дольше просидим)
> 
> ...

----------

Thaitali (16.10.2013), Алик (15.10.2013), Велеслав (15.10.2013)

----------


## Кхантибало

На нашей еженедельной церемонии 27.10.2013 запланировано участие буддийского монаха - дост. Анурудхи Бхиккху. Можно принести подношение пищи.

----------


## Кхантибало

В Москве проживает буддийский монах из Шри Ланки - дост. Анурудха Бхиккху, обучающийся в Российском университете дружбы народов. Монах регулярно участвует в ритритах и еженедельных занятиях Московской общины Тхеравады.

Необходима помощь российских буддистов в сборе средств для оплаты его проживания в общежитии.

В настоящий момент собрано 25 т.р.
Для оплаты общежития на год необходимо собрать ещё 20 т.р.

Жителям Москвы рекомендуется передавать пожертвования г-ну Рупасири (тел. +7 915 3411558 ), в том числе во время ежемесячно проводимых ритритов ланкийской общины.

Жители других городов и стран, а также при невозможности встретиться с Рупасири лично, могут воспользоваться QIWI-кошельком

*номер кошелька в системе QIWI: 963 784-1873*

Перечислить деньги можно в любом QIWI-терминале. В комментарии к платежу обязательно указывать "общежитие" или "на общежитие".

Также вы можете пожертвовать средства на оплату коммунальных услуг в центре Риме, где собирается Московская община Тхеравады и проводятся ритриты с участием монахов. В этом случае в комментарии к платежу укажите "центру Риме".

Кошелёк находится в ведении центра Риме. Для контроля прохождения перевода просьба после его проведения сообщать об этом нам через форму обратной связи на нашем сайте www.theravada.su или здесь в личку мне.

----------

Ануруддха (28.10.2013), Елена Шу (29.10.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (29.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (29.10.2013)

----------


## Кхантибало

3 ноября 2013 г. еженедельное занятие в центре на Басманной не состоится

----------

Велеслав (01.11.2013)

----------


## Кхантибало

На нашей еженедельной церемонии 10.11.2013 запланировано участие буддийского монаха - дост. Анурудхи Бхиккху. Можно принести подношение пищи.

----------

Ittosai (06.12.2013), Мингалаба (11.11.2013)

----------


## Кхантибало

Плановый ритрит-упосатха состоится в центре на Басманной 24 ноября 2013 года (воскресенье). Приглашаются все желающие.

Место проведения: 1-ый Басманный переулок, дом 5/20, стр.1, 3-ий этаж, кв 133, код на калитке 2456, код на подъезде 133 (наберите и ждите пока зазвонит).
Проезд до ст.метро Комсомольская или Красные ворота, далее пешком (см. схему проезда ). 

Сбор участников 9:00-9:30
Начало в 9:30
Окончание в 15:30 (может и дольше просидим)

Телефон для связи в день ритрита: +7 915 3411558  

Общую информацию о мероприятии, типовую программу, правила проведения см. здесь.

----------

Елена Шу (17.11.2013)

----------


## Кхантибало

> В Москве проживает буддийский монах из Шри Ланки - дост. Анурудха Бхиккху, обучающийся в Российском университете дружбы народов. Монах регулярно участвует в ритритах и еженедельных занятиях Московской общины Тхеравады.
> 
> Необходима помощь российских буддистов в сборе средств для оплаты его проживания в общежитии.


Из необходимых 20 т.р. собрано 14 т.р. В прошедшее воскресенье на ритрите они были переданы монаху. 
Также центр Риме попросил помочь с оплатой коммунальных услуг. Недостающая сумма - 6 т.р.

----------

Ануруддха (25.11.2013), Елена Шу (26.11.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (25.11.2013)

----------


## Кхантибало

По вашим просьбам на сайте http://www.theravada.su/ опубликованы аудиозаписи с ритрита, прошедшего 24 ноября 2013 года (а также с предыдущего ритрита - в разделе "учение и практика"). 

Также напоминаю, что аудио- и видеотрансляции всех занятий Московской общины Тхеравады, включая ежемесячные ритриты, можно в часы занятий смотреть на сайте http://www.buddism.ru 
Установки специализированного программного обеспечения для просмотра не требуется. На сайте также функционирует текстовый чат.

----------

Ануруддха (01.12.2013), Елена Шу (02.12.2013), Мингалаба (01.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (06.12.2013)

----------


## Кхантибало

Сбор средств для оплаты общежития дост. Анурудхи бхиккху закончен! Спасибо всем, кто принял участие.
Садху, Садху, Садху!

----------

Елена Шу (08.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (06.12.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (05.12.2013)

----------


## Кхантибало

Плановый ритрит-упосатха состоится в центре на Басманной 22 декабря 2013 года (воскресенье). Приглашаются все желающие.

Место проведения: 1-ый Басманный переулок, дом 5/20, стр.1, 3-ий этаж, кв 133, код на калитке 2456, код на подъезде 133 (наберите и ждите пока зазвонит).
Проезд до ст.метро Комсомольская или Красные ворота, далее пешком (см. схему проезда ). 

Сбор участников 9:00-9:30
Начало в 9:30
Окончание в 15:30 (может и дольше просидим)

Телефон для связи в день ритрита: +7 915 3411558  

Общую информацию о мероприятии, типовую программу, правила проведения см. здесь.

На ритрите запланировано участие монаха - дост. Анурудхи бхиккху. На сайте http://www.buddism.ru/ будет вестись прямая трансляция мероприятия.

----------

Мокроусов Вадим (16.12.2013)

----------


## Кхантибало

На нашем последнем в этом году занятии мной была предложена идея проведения однодневного медитативного ритрита.
К сожалению, на занятии присутствовали всего 4 человека, включая меня, при этом один сегодня улетает на длительный срок в Таиланд, поэтому хотелось бы собрать мнения московских тхеравадинов по этому поводу.

Предлагается выбрать один из дней новогодних каникул (пока не ясно какой, но судя по программе мероприятий общины Дрикунг Кагью, их всё это время не будет).

Предлагаемая программа мероприятия (всё обсуждаемо):
9:00-9:30 Сбор участников
9:30-9:45 Объяснение основных принципов и правил проведения ритрита, подготовка к началу
9:45-10:30 Утренняя церемония, принятие 8 правил ритрита, чтение кратких паритта-сутт
10:30-10:45 Краткая лекция о медитации
10:45-13:00 Медитация циклами (40 минут сидя, 20 при ходьбе)
13:00-14:00 Обед
14:00-17:00 Медитация циклами (40 минут сидя, 20 при ходьбе)
17:00-17:15 Чай
17:15-19:00 Медитация циклами (40 минут сидя, 20 при ходьбе)
19:00-19:30 Вечерняя церемония, принятие 5 правил, чтение кратких паритта-сутт, посвящение заслуг
19:30-20:00 Обсуждение практики
20:00-20:30 Уборка
20:30 Окончание мероприятия

Место проведения: центр Риме

----------

Елена Шу (30.12.2013)

----------


## Кхантибало

Московская община Тхеравады впервые проводит однодневный медитативный ритрит.
Дата - 8 января (среда).

Место проведения - центр Риме. Адрес и схема проезда: http://www.theravada.su/node/16

Сбор участников с 9:00 до 9:30
Окончание в 20:30

Просьба всем, кто сегодня не был на нашем занятии, но желает принять участие в ритрите, написать мне здесь через личку или воспользоваться формой обратной связи на нашем сайте http://www.theravada.su/contact .

В отличие от проводимых ежемесячно ритритов-упосатха, данный ритрит будет полностью посвящён практике медитации. 

Правила для участников будут опубликованы чуть позже, но общие принципы можно посмотреть на этой странице (в нижней части):
http://www.spb.theravada.ru/raspisaniye_spb.htm
Примерное расписание практик опубликовано выше в этой теме.

----------

Елена Шу (05.01.2014), Мокроусов Вадим (05.01.2014)

----------


## Кхантибало

Уточнена программа, опубликованы правила и принципы проведения
http://www.theravada.su/node/491

----------


## Кхантибало

Плановый ритрит-упосатха состоится в центре на Басманной 26 января 2013 года (воскресенье). Приглашаются все желающие.

Место проведения: 1-ый Басманный переулок, дом 5/20, стр.1, 3-ий этаж, кв 133, код на калитке 2456, код на подъезде 133 (наберите и ждите пока зазвонит).
Проезд до ст.метро Комсомольская или Красные ворота, далее пешком (см. схему проезда ). 

Сбор участников 9:00-9:30
Начало в 9:30
Окончание в 16:00 (может и дольше просидим)

Телефон для связи в день ритрита: +7 915 3411558  

Общую информацию о мероприятии, типовую программу, правила проведения см. здесь.

----------

Елена Шу (21.01.2014), Ксюня Куд (21.01.2014), Мингалаба (25.01.2014)

----------


## Кхантибало

Плановый ритрит-упосатха, посвящённый Магха Пудже, состоится в центре на Басманной 16 февраля 2013 года (воскресенье). Приглашаются все желающие.

Место проведения: 1-ый Басманный переулок, дом 5/20, стр.1, 3-ий этаж, кв 133, код на калитке 2456, код на подъезде 133 (наберите и ждите пока зазвонит).
Проезд до ст.метро Комсомольская или Красные ворота, далее пешком (см. схему проезда ). 

Сбор участников 9:00-9:30
Начало в 9:30
Окончание в 16:00 (может и дольше просидим)
(с 15:00 до 16:00 - в маленькой комнате центра)

Телефон для связи в день ритрита: +7 915 3411558  

Общую информацию о мероприятии, типовую программу, правила проведения см. здесь.

На ритрите запланировано участие буддийского монаха - дост. Анурудхи бхиккху. Также впервые будет предложена альтернативная программа. Сразу после декламации паритта-сутт желающие смогут заниматься медитацией в маленькой комнате до обеда.

На сайте http://www.buddism.ru будет вестись аудио- и фототрансляция мероприятия.

----------

Елена Шу (15.02.2014), Мингалаба (10.02.2014)

----------


## Кхантибало

Плановый ритрит-упосатха состоится в центре на Басманной 16 марта 2014 года (воскресенье). Приглашаются все желающие.

Место проведения: 1-ый Басманный переулок, дом 5/20, стр.1, 3-ий этаж, кв 133, код на калитке 2456, код на подъезде 133 (наберите и ждите пока зазвонит).
Проезд до ст.метро Комсомольская или Красные ворота, далее пешком (см. схему проезда ). 

Сбор участников 9:00-9:30
Начало в 9:30
Окончание в 16:00 
(с 15:00 до 16:00 - в маленькой комнате центра)

Общую информацию о мероприятии, типовую программу, правила проведения см. здесь.

----------

DraviG (12.03.2014)

----------


## Кхантибало

Плановый ритрит-упосатха состоится в центре на Басманной 20 апреля 2014 года (воскресенье). Приглашаются все желающие.

Место проведения: 1-ый Басманный переулок, дом 5/20, стр.1, 3-ий этаж, кв 133, код на калитке 2456, код на подъезде 133 (наберите и ждите пока зазвонит).
Проезд до ст.метро Комсомольская или Красные ворота, далее пешком (см. схему проезда ). 

Сбор участников 9:00-9:30
Начало в 9:30
Окончание в 16:00 
(с 15:00 до 16:00 - в маленькой комнате центра)

Общую информацию о мероприятии, типовую программу, правила проведения см. здесь.

----------

Мингалаба (17.04.2014)

----------


## Raudex

Прилетел. Завтра (4 мая) буду на наших стандартных посиделках, приходите кто соскучился по моей физиономии  :Smilie:

----------

Мингалаба (04.05.2014)

----------


## Кхантибало

> Кто там у вас, на заднем плане, на снежном льве?


Дакини Церингма. Вот как...

----------


## Кхантибало

29 июля дост. Нянасиха саманера прочтёт лекцию в йога-клубе "Айравата" на тему «Значение правильного воззрения в медитации. Випассана – путь к истине».
Вход свободный.

Место проведения: Йога-клуб «Айравата»
Бережковская наб., 12, подъезд 15/1
От метро Киевская 7 мин пешком
Тел.: (499) 240 2055, (499) 240 4238
Сайт: www.ayravata.ru

----------

Мокроусов Вадим (28.07.2014)

----------


## Кхантибало

15 марта 2015 г. в центре Матери Терезы пройдёт ежегодная благотворительная акция.

см. подробно

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (10.03.2015), Мокроусов Вадим (10.03.2015)

----------

